# Springtail food



## argus411 (Feb 17, 2004)

Just wanted to make a simple thread to what the majority of people use to feed their springtails. 

What do you feed your springtails???


I use fish food and cucumber peels


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I use uncooked white rice as the staple and suppliment with baker's yeast, cucumber peels, and uncooked pasta.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Uncooked brown rice on rare occasion. Mostly cucumber peels- really spikes the population!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I get amazing production from tropical fish flake food.

Ryan


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

White rice...


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Is there any particular reason to to not use rice that has been prepared?

Just curious.

s


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

I've used both with no noticeable difference when I have left overs. White, brown, cooked, uncooked, basatmi, etc. I don't think they are real picky


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

There you go - I have a bowl here on my desk with some leftover rice.

Wouldn't use it or toss it till I heard!

Thanks.

s


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Springtails, Collembola are detrivores. I.E. they eat fungus, and break down organics. It doesn't matter too much what you use as long as it 1) doesn't promote certain kinds of bacterial growth (ones that make ammonia :evil: ), and 2) makes molds and fungus. We make a collembola food that we are pretty happy with using on our springtails. But yeah, lots of things will work, yeast, pasta, cous cous, bread, fish flake, even banana peels. 
Dave


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

What things will lead to ammonia production?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

I use nothing but Nutrafin brand Spirulina algae flake fish food. Seems to work the best for me and the population of springtails after about 2 weeks just explodes. I tried the plain white rice things but didn't work as well as this.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

> What things will lead to ammonia production?


Hey Clayton,
Sugary things tend to lead to ammonia production. Fruits, and such. Sugar+Bacteria=Ammonia.
:wink: 
Dave


----------



## JOHNNY (Nov 30, 2004)

I use a mix of spirulina powder , brewers yeast , and active yeast. I get huge yeilds from this mix. I find that fish food based diets only attract mites and the pastas and rice get all nasty. 

Johnny
This Island Earth


----------

